# Dahlias



## Carmella.carey (Jul 4, 2022)

Some of the first dahlias of the year in the greenhouse border.
The purple is 'Claudette' ( water lily) type 
The splatter one is 'Painted Girl' (decorative) type
And the simi opened red is 'Holly Huston' (simi- cactus) type

Patrick


----------



## Carmella.carey (Jul 6, 2022)

Carmella.carey said:


> Some of the first dahlias of the year in the greenhouse border.
> The purple is 'Claudette' ( water lily) type
> The splatter one is 'Painted Girl' (decorative) type
> And the simi opened red is 'Holly Huston' (simi- cactus) type
> ...


----------



## Ozpaph (Jul 9, 2022)

My grandfather grew beautiful dahlias. Thanks for showing us yours.


----------



## Carmella.carey (Jul 10, 2022)

Here's a another variety Dahlia 'Omega' the salmon colored one.
And here's something interesting not all dahlias take true from cuttings the first year so with that said here's an example the white and purple one is a cutting of D. 'Painted Girl' with reverse colors.
Patrick


----------

